# GPS receiver for VHF



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

Bought new radio with GPS locating system. The glue on antennae would need to be mounted outside of the console to receive a signal correct? Would rather mount underneath console if possible.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fishkiller said:


> Bought new radio with GPS locating system. The glue on antennae would need to be mounted outside of the console to receive a signal correct? Would rather mount underneath console if possible.


I thik the standard is at least 3' from the radio to the antenna. but don't quote me on that. its just what I think it was 3'

now you need to register it through places like boatus.com for it to function properly. I did mine through them.
sherman


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

I meant the antennae for the GPS not the radio.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fishkiller said:


> I meant the antennae for the GPS not the radio.


I got ya.
sherman


----------

